# Documentation requirement for 99217



## Mindy Davis (Aug 7, 2010)

Can someone please tell me what specifically is needed in order for us to bill a 99217 Discharge.. 

Thanks 

Mindy Reagan CPC


----------



## linwill3 (Aug 8, 2010)

99217 is the only discharge code when billing out patient services.  With Inpt there are 2 codes for discharge and depends on time.  I believe the documentation would need to be the same as 99238.


----------

